# How does the "Active Speaker" in my 240sx work?



## 240North60 (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a 1993 240sx w/ active speakers? What does this mean?

I would assume that there are amplifiers on individual speakers?

I have an older, but great, pioneer premier system I'd like to install. The head unit is an older Priemer, with a seperate dsp unit, 6disk changer. The DSP unit requires five channels of amplification, no problem there (if I went aftermarket). But I want to know if I can use the "Active Speaker" amplifiers for the Front and rear channels then add a mono amp for the sub??


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

yeah, your right. Each speaker has its on amp. I dunno about the front, but you could see them both on the rear deck for my rear speakers in my altima. I would advise against using your stock active speaker amps for this new system your gonna put in. Just because your mixing relitively new technogly with shit thats kinda old in the first place. They were alright for stock, but they really didn't have a lot of pushing power. I had mine taken out when I upgraded. I thought about your idea to, but then i finally decided against it. Thats just my 2 cents.

correction: my "active speaker" amps are still in there, but i don't think there hooked up to anything


----------

